# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Recherche mthode et process suivi tat de vhicules

## RomekStravek

Bonjour  tous,

Je suis bloqu sur des process dtats des lieux.

Je chercher  suivre ltat des lieux des voitures de lentreprise.
Plus prcisment, ltat de la carrosserie.

Pour cela, je cherche  tracer les rayures, bosses, chocs ...
Nous prenons des photos des voitures  frquence rgulire pour relever les dommages.

Mais il est trs compliqu de crer un versioning et un archivage
Je vois que laile est cabosse, mais tait-ce dj prsent il y a 2 mois ?
Aujourdhui tout est balanc sur Dropbox, par immatriculation.

Je me pose la question, dajouter des mtadonnes aux photos : immat, date/heure, type de dommage/ localisation.

Mais ya t-il un logiciel pour suivre cela ensuite ?

Merci pour votre aide,
Romek

----------

